# Dog urine on hardwood floors



## donzi51 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey everyone

I have a friend who's dog has urinated on his rugs which sit on top of the hardwood floor.  It bothered her so much she got rid of the dog and the carpets.

We have tried a vinegar solution (diluted), hardwood floor cleaner and Murphy's hardwood soap. The smell has been reduced but I can still smell it. 

Any suggestions on getting rid of the pet odor without ripping up the floor?


----------



## travelover (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd try a solution with enzymes. Nature's Miracle is one brand that I have use successfully. You can buy it at the big box pet stores by the gallon for about $20


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Nov 10, 2009)

I, too, have heard nothing but good things about 'Nature's Miracle".

It could very well be that the dog has urinated in other locations which you are unaware of, and so cleaning that same spot repeatedly isn't going to help.  You should be aware that the urine of all mammals will fluoresce under ultra violet light, and that any of the places listed under Janitorial Equipment in your yellow pages will sell ultraviolet lights made specifically for locating pet urine, or you can probably purchase them for less online.  The amount of fluorescence will also give you an indication of how effectively your cleaner is removing the pet urine.

Here's a web site that caters specifically to the janitorial service sector of the economy, and if you use the Search tool on this site, you should find plenty of articles on the use of a black light to locate and remove pet stains.  They call it a "Black Light" in the business, so search for the term "Black Light".

Cleanfax Online :: Brought to you by Grand View Media


----------



## Superpack (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a product that will bleach wood safely, it's called oxalic acid. We used this years ago (we had to get it from the pharmacy at that time) to bleach out stains in our hardwood floors in front of the bathroom doorway. I remember that you mixed it with water and let it sit for a few minutes (15 or so) and then let it dry before we refinished the area. I found a product on the web at Real Milk Paint ® - Oxalic Acid Wood Bleach

Regards,


----------

